# People these days,..



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I saw an ad posted on Craigslist the other day, said they had a couple "boar" does for sale.
I emailed the person to ask for photos to see if I might be interested and this is what she sent me back. A photo of her "two bred boer does".
I'm wondering what they're "bred" with! Lol


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

hmmmmm .....well, ummmm......Nope! I just don't see the resemblance there.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, I can't seriously believe she doesn't realize one of those is a sheep...actually, I was watching a show called Barter Kings yesterday where these guys trade their junk for better junk until they end up with really spendy stuff...and the guy tried to trade one of the men a "goat" for his railroad ties and it was very obviously a sheep, almost identical to this one, just younger/leaner looking.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

That is kinda funny. Did you tell her that she has a sheep and a goat?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

lol...Now that made me laugh. They look like they are good friends though.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:How does he KNOW they were both bred? Did he take them to the vet to be checked?:laugh:


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Bahahahahaha!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

ROFL! As soon as I saw the sheep I CRACKED up!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Seriously, I can kind of understand the confusion if theperson was given/sold the sheep when sheared (especially if very ignorant), buteventually you would think they might start wondering as the wool grewout. 

When Lawn Mower first found me I knew she was a goat butnot what kind of goat. I took pics andpeople who looked at my camera told me she is a BoerX. Of course it helps living in meat goat countrywhen identifying the breed. Later whenher behavior towards me started to change I went online and searched "GoatBehavior". The first site to come up wasan explanation on how to tell the difference between goats and sheep.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

If this person really thinks they are both goats, it's possible that they are not even females, and if she put them in with a real male goat, I would say the sheep is not bred!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

:laugh:

I shipped 2 baby nigies from the east coast once and the folks at the airlines (east side) thought they were deer. Mind you these guys weighted maybe 5lbs each.

:laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Maybe , just maybe the poster is trying to see if the person who is interested knows the difference , lolol.
Idk , maybe they sent the wrong picture ?

Gosh I really hope they dont think that sheep is a goat


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

:scratch: :ROFL:

This made my day!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Based on the number of sites that pop up when searching 'what is the difference between sheep and goats', I am guessing a lot of people really don't know. I am also guessing the owner of these 'goats' do not have a clue how to properly care for goats or sheep.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

lol well I am thinking like Laura posted - maybe they sent you the wrong picture? Maybe they actually do have 2 does for sale, but only sent you a pic of 1 of them.

At least...that's what I hope, otherwise umm...yeah... lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Laughing so hard right now. That's a REALLY beautiful 'Boar' goat on the left.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> lol well I am thinking like Laura posted - maybe they sent you the wrong picture? Maybe they actually do have 2 does for sale, but only sent you a pic of 1 of them.
> 
> At least...that's what I hope, otherwise umm...yeah... lol


I really hope your right because I don't know if I should be laughing or crying right now! 

Remember people "Tail up it's a goat, tail down it's a sheep" lol That video still cracks me up.

Oh so are they a 1/3 pig (boar), 1/3 boer (goat) and 1/3 sheep?

Craigslist is so special at times. I saw locally a "Saddle Bread Mare" listed the other day. Makes you wonder if they are meaning Saddlebred Mare or a Saddle bred (as in covered by stallion) Mare.

Maybe you should as for a picture of the other boer goat and see what they say?


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

DDFN said:


> Maybe you should as for a picture of the other boer goat and see what they say?


 :laugh:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

DDFN said:


> I really hope your right because I don't know if I should be laughing or crying right now!
> 
> Remember people "Tail up it's a goat, tail down it's a sheep" lol That video still cracks me up.
> 
> ...


Do ittttt! 
I am REALLY curious to see if they actually think it's a goat...... Lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you ask them if that was the picture they meant to send? I agree I bet it was a wrong picture (Or I hope it was).
Either way they do look like they are best of buds.

Now for the spelling, I can see that. It is when you see Pygmy spelled Pigme or Pigmy. Really?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Did you ask them if that was the picture they meant to send? I agree I bet it was a wrong picture (Or I hope it was).
> Either way they do look like they are best of buds.
> 
> Now for the spelling, I can see that. It is when you see Pygmy spelled Pigme or Pigmy. Really?


What really bothers me is when they say purebred Pygmy dwarf with papers , or purebred nigerian Pygmy with papers. ..........


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha, I didn't care to respond.
I could tell from her reply that she had broken English and I felt I may just get her frustrated &/or confused by replying.
Made for a pretty good chuckle for me.
In her email she said it was a photo of her two "goats".


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

KymberLeAnn said:


> Haha, I didn't care to respond.
> I could tell from her reply that she had broken English and I felt I may just get her frustrated &/or confused by replying.
> Made for a pretty good chuckle for me.
> In her email she said it was a photo of her two "goats".


My oh my! People!!! lol 
Well, she's prolly sellin em for meat and it don't matter to her!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha, that's what I would imagine, but they are "bred" so that throws another curve ball in the picture,..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

KymberLeAnn said:


> Haha, that's what I would imagine, but they are "bred" so that throws another curve ball in the picture,..


That's true. 
Hmmmmmm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know, I know! It is a goat in sheep's clothing! :ROFL:


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha, that must be it!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Probably!!! 

That's some good costume they got


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

ksalvagno said:


> I know, I know! It is a goat in sheep's clothing! :ROFL:


 That is great.

I would like to see the babies. :crazy:


----------



## BlackCrowFarm (Jan 5, 2013)

This has certainly put a smile on our faces! I hope the seller figures it out.:crazy:


----------



## HereComesTheSun (Jan 14, 2013)

This is the greatest thing I've seen all day. I have to share it with everyone I meet. :laugh:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I live within a mile from a rancher with show sheep and a few miles down the road from him is another rancher with Boer goats. I will be seeing both of them at church tomorrow.


----------

